# Journal of Asian Martial Arts: Finale and a book.



## Vajramusti (Aug 19, 2012)

*Journal of Asian Martial Arts/ a book and finale*  			 		  		 		 			 			The Journal of Asian Martial Arts has been a premiere and well  produced quality journal. Unfortunately, the print world faces rough  economic times. As a finale the Journal is coming out soon in September 
with a 200 page well produced book(the book includes two articles with photos on selected wing chun applications)
The book also contains major articles on several different Chinese, Japanese, Korean and SE Asian martial arts.

-------------------------------

Pre publication blurb by the publisher:



Just to let you know that materials are at the printer now. Ship date is September 28.

Some Comments on the New Book

"The Journal of Asian Martial Arts has been an important beacon of  reason and class. In succession, this new book appears to be a slam-dunk  hit."
G. Cameron Hurst, III, Ph.D. (Professor Emeritus of Japanese and Korean Studies, University of Pennsylvania)

"I have always recognized the Journal of Asian Martial Arts
[JAMA] as a source of highly refined articles and content. It has long been exemplary of quality and authenticity in the
martial arts world. I am happy to see JAMA finish on a strong note and  with great support for this book. I hope that JAMA's legacy will last  for many more generations to come."
Yang Jwing-ming, Ph.D. (President, YMAA International)

"The greatest compliment I can pay to any book is to recommend it. ...  I heartily recommend this to all. Enjoy!"
William Stockey (karate, 10th dan, and kenjutsu, 9th dan)

FREE Shipping and Handling to USA and Canada

If interested, click PayPal, then click on "Send Money" ($24.95) in the  top menu bar. Follow directions there. Our e-mail for this is: paypal@journalofasianmartialarts.com

If any questions about ordering overseas or by check, feel free to send me an email.

Sincerely, 

Michael DeMarco,
Via Media Publishing                    Black 

PS Our new website should be live in a few weeks. 

Contents
Kaze
Constructive Thoughts 
> 9 articles by leading martial art scholars:
covering history, media, healing, spiritual, and combative components.

Practical Applications 
> 27 articles by
renowned masters:
demonstrating their favorite techniques and offering practice tips.

200 pages
printed on gloss paper
over 300 illustrations
$24.95 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
tempewingchun.com


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a shame--there's no other journal or magazine that does what it did. It's a loss to the martial arts community but sadly not a surprise in this climate for publishing.


----------



## geezer (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sorry but not surprised to hear this. JAMA has made a unique contribution to the martial arts community with it's quality and depth.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 19, 2012)

I have copies dating back to 1999 that I can still pick up and get value at of them. It's like a good kata, it just keeps giving.
But sadly, no more........................  :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 19, 2012)

The best of the best it is a shame to see it go!


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 20, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The best of the best it is a shame to see it go!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The book  has an article by yours truly  on two selected wing chun "applications" with photos. "Geezer"'s current sifu has an article on bot jam do,
Jake  Burroughs has an article on grappling, well known good writers on Mantis and Chen Style taiji and much much more.
Thet are going out with a bang.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 20, 2012)

I really like the journal great quality writers.
At times very scholarly and a bit to digest.
It would be cool if it became an online journal.


----------



## Vajramusti (Sep 30, 2012)

_HOT OFF THE PRESS!_


 

Dear Joy,   







 _Asian Martial Arts: _ _Constructive Thoughts & Practical Applications_ 

 Anyone who ordered a copy will get it soon. Books go from the printer to a mailing company on October 1st and will ship a few days later. 





For those who has not ordered can do so from our new book website or get it in an eBook formats from Amazon's Kindle and Apple's iTunes.
 

*Constructive Thoughts:* 9 articles by leading martial art scholars covering history, media, healing, and spiritual and combative components.
*Practical Applications:* 27 articles by renowned masters demonstrating their favorite techniques and offering practice tips. 
 


We are still working on a new website for the_ Journal of Asian Martial Arts._

It should be live in another week. 


Please let others know about our new book:     




If any questions, feel free to contact me anytime.

Stay well,



Michael DeMarco, Publisher (e-mail)
Via Media Publishing                                                                                         Above artwork by JungShan Inc.


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 21, 2012)

Vajramusti said:


> Follow up to previous announcement.about the Journal of the Asian Martia Arts-
> finale issue
> 
> 
> ...


----------

